# Excellent Seminar with Gene England.



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Just wanted to share that last weekend we attended an excellent Protection Seminar with Gene England hosted by the Atlanta K9 Academy. Although perhaps more well known for his tracking programs, Gene's methods for protection are also innovative and perhaps not what you might think. 

We had two working spots with Argos and Anka and I wished after the fact that I had also brought Cade. 

Gene is an excellent teacher, challenges you to think about what you're seeing, and explains things in a way that really took the way I thought about Protection training to a whole new level. Question for the weekend was "Why?".  And the really amazing thing was that the answers made sense! Gene was extremely knowlegable and very open to dialogue and discussion which was great to see and really aided in the learning process. 

Several members of our club as well as our helper were all able to attend the seminar. As a group we really made some progress and were able to take away some really great ideas on how to address some holes that existed in our training. Driving home from Florida we spent most of the drive just trying to digest all of the information we had learned!!

If you ever get a chance to see Gene, it is well worth every penny.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

It was an absolutely incredible and worthwhile training weekend. We all had the opportunity to watch many dogs being worked and WHY was definitely the word of the weekend. Gene was very generous with help and advice to the helpers attending and helpers ranged from beginners to national level.

I would highly recommend anyone having the opporunity to attend one of his seminars to take advantage of the chance to spend three days with him. He will push you to become a better handler and his second phrase of the weekend was to the handlers to be FAIR FIRM and FUN.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Training with Gene is on my Schutzhund bucket list much of my tracking success is a indirect result of his tracking system's.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

JKlatsky said:


> Gene's methods for protection are also innovative and perhaps not what you might think.


That's a weird statement.  What might I think about Gene's methods?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Gene uses Table training. Unfortunately it has been misunderstood before and often commented on by people who do not understand the methods, reasoning and psychology behind it. I know I've heard about the horrors of table training from others. That was all I meant.

Amazing how we grow as trainers and learn when we see a tool properly used!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Could you tell us what table training is, what we would want to avoid in its use and what might be beneficial? Is it only beneficial to dogs with certain temperaments and deleterious to others? Is it only used for police or personal protection dogs? I am asking because it might be something I would want to consider some years down the line.

Cecilia


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Table training originated in Europe, specifically Germany years prior. Gene, as any good trainer does, made modifications and into his own table training.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Wilhoit said:


> Could you tell us what table training is, what we would want to avoid in its use and what might be beneficial? Is it only beneficial to dogs with certain temperaments and deleterious to others? Is it only used for police or personal protection dogs? I am asking because it might be something I would want to consider some years down the line.
> 
> Cecilia


The explanation you are asking for would be a better 2 week workshop on every use of the table.


----------

